# Need info on relocating feral cats



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

I need information on how to find homes for about 10 semi-ferral cats. Will the humane society be the only option? They don't have th money to trap and release. Any information that I get will be extremly helpful!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The best known advocate for feral cats is http://www.alleycat.org/ Hopefully they will be able to help you to find a shelter that will neuter these cats for you. 

In addition, this link should help you find help in your area:

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html

You are so kind to want to help this colony. God bless you for that. 

Here's another link that can give you good advice. http://www.peninsulacatworks.org/tnr/trapping.php

Your vet might give you added guidance. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you for the information I will pass it along to the current owners.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sowilu, please note that there was a typo in my post, which I have corrected. The organization is:

alleycat.org


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Please note if you try to relocate feral cats you only have a 50/50 chance they will make it. They need to be kept in a tack room or pen for atleast 3 weeks so they can be fed there and know this is a place to be fed and escape to. More than half will try to find thier old home and take off. Never move a feral unless their life depends on it.


----------

